# Blush



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

she's home...but not doing well. 

when they called me after the spay she was up, greeting everyone, tail beating the sides of the crate. When I came in to get her, they all talked about how much fun she has been all day; so happy, talking to everyone, sitting up in the crate. they said the surgery & tattooing went fine, no problems at all. then they went to get her & 5 minutes later came to get me. 

she had gotten a few steps from the crate & collapsed. when she saw me she perked up & took a few more steps, then crashed down again. 

Her gums were completely white & she wouldn't open her eyes, or react. they ran to get things set up for a transfusion & drew some blood. the test was back in 2 minutes & if her levels were below 20 they would transfuse & open her back up (they assumed that they would be in the teens, they thought she was slowly bleeding out) her levels were 45, nearly perfect.

they popped her with some fluids & a 1/4 dose of the anti-anesthetic. they also gave her several other injections (they said to boost her) I wasn't charged for any of this, so I don't have a copy of what all she got.

the other vets wanted her to stay, but both of my vets said take her home. I have worked with them for years & they said that she would be better off with me. I would be able to watch her more closely. they are both on call tonight.

she was finally able (an hour later) to walk to the car & I got her home. she wobbled to the grass for a pee & waited for me to lift her onto the deck. she barely made it inside & fell again; I got her on her bed & she is resting.

I gave her a few laps of water & she is much perkier now. still not wanting to stand or shift positions, but will raise her head when I talk to her.

They were as shocked as me over all of this, she had been so good all day. please send some healing thoughts to Indiana, we're going to need them tonight.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Good thoughts coming from the SunKissed gang! Feel better soon Blush!~


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor girl! I wonder if her blood sugar was off? I am sending good thoughts her way. She has one of my favorite faces on here!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh My! You must have been terrified. Why do they think her gums were so pale if she's not bleeding? I hope she rests comfortably the rest of the night. Prayers for Blush and you. Poor baby must be scared.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how scary!! I'm glad to hear she's home with you, where you can keep a close eye on her. A lot of vet offices don't have overnight staff.
Good thoughts and wishes coming to you from near Chi-town. 
My female has a real hard time with anesthesia and my vet has to do a special protocol with her. I have it written down and he told me to take it with me if I ever have to take her in to an emergency vet. You might want to record what was given to her, and her reaction, and keep a copy of it at home just in case it was a reaction to it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no! Here we all were trying to reassure you and telling you everything would be okay 

I hope she has a peaceful night and she feels stronger in the morning. Maybe she just needs a little more time for the anesthesia to wear off?

I'll be looking for updates!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Hope she's ok. Bender had a rough time with surgery last time she was under, I haven't put her through that again because of it.

Lana


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Blush baby, dont scare your momma like that!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way. What a scare..poor baby. Please keep us posted on how shes doing.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she feels better soon, poor thing.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How scary! Get well soon, Blush, and stop scaring your momma!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope blush gets well rested and feels better soon that must have been so scary.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

well, we've been home for 3 hours now...she collapsed again, but it was right after she went potty; she was just worn out. 

she has had a little water & a few tablespoons of plain yogurt. she got up on her own (a first!) and walked (still very wobbly) into the dogs room when she heard Layla eating. I offered her a few pieces of her kibble, but she didn't want it.

they said to get her to eat something, to get her built back up. very small amounts 15-20 minutes apart & watch for vomiting. of course their generic "after surgery food recommendation" page that came home with her, listed: rice, bread, etc...all things she can't have due to her Gluten allergy.

so far everything has stayed down. I'll offer her some more yogurt an a few minutes & may scramble her a plain egg. 

Blush is looking better. her gums have a little color back & she is now laying sternal, no longer flat out.

Thanks for all the thoughts & prayers! she is far from being OK, but she flips her tail at me when I talk to her.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Praying Blush is herself after a good nights sleep at home!
Bonnie&BUddy


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Hopefully after a night of rest she will feel better. Poor baby.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that had to be a big scare. I so glad to hear that she is doing better now. My thoughts will be with her over the next few weeks.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Prayers from the north...for both of you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad Blush is doing a little better, poor baby.
Prayers from Ohio coming you're way!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hugs and prayers comin' at ya!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe it was the anesthesia that was making her nauseous? Hope she feels better in the morning.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Hope she's okay and is on the road back to perky by this time tomorrow. Please keep us posted.


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow. I just read all of this. I am so sorry for what you are going through! Not to mention poor Blush!
Lily seemed restless and unable to get comfortable so we gave her some pain meds. She looks like she is going to sleep again. I wish I could make all of her pain just disappear.
Blush does sound like maybe she had a bit of a sugar problem. What did the vet think caused it?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

rest, get better -- we're root'n for ya, Ms. Blush


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Poor Blush! I'm so sorry this is happening! You must be worried sick. I'm sure she will pull out of it. I've heard of dogs not dealing well with anesthesia. Maybe she just needs to sleep it off. 

My thoughts & prayers are with ya'll


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how is blush today? anyone get any sleep last night??


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope Blush had a good night and is doing better this morning. Sounds like the anaesthetic was still in her system, hopefully she will be feeling much more like herself after a good sleep.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Morning, I hope Blush had a restful night and is much improved this morning.


----------



## bluetou (Oct 13, 2008)

hope blush is doing well today, let us know how her night was and how she is today. lots of hugs for you and her.

we just had maggie fixed on tuesday....and it was scary enough as it was having her be put to sleep and then see her afterwards so groggy and out of sorts. she is a lot better now and back to herself.

hope all is well, update when you can

((HUGS))

blue, mom to maggie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I see you on this morning. How is Blush? I hope things are looking better today!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Hope your girl is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we need updates! how is she doing this morning?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Jingles for Blush. Hope she is much better today.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Sending prayers. I hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I also hope Blush is much better this morning. We worry about them just like they were our human children.Poor baby girl.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Abby how is Blush doing?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope Blush is feeling better now. She needs to be Bringin' her Wiggle back! Hugs to her.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I missed this thread yesterday. I am sending good thoughts your way and hoping that Blush is starting to perk up to her old self again. Get better soon "little lady Blush"


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Poor Blush! I hope she's back to her happy, healthy self very soon. {{hugs}}


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I missed this thread yesterday, too. Poor Blush, is she doing better?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Good morning! How is Miss Blush today? Eagerly awaiting a positive report.....


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

OH my gosh!!!!! I hope she will be okay, poor thing (tears).


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No news is good news??


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

sorry for the lack of updates...our laptop stays up & it always says I'm on...I've been miles away from here all day.

Blush was back to her normal self around 3 this morning. she seemed fine until 11 when she started bleeding. lots of blood. her vet thought it was from yesterdays episode at the clinic (it was dark) and she had just moved enough to loosen some stitches. 

he thinks that she had an allergic reaction to the anesthesia, thats why she was out for 18 hours...but still doesn't explain why she came out of it so quickly, then went back down.

I put her in our small crate so she couldn't move & went to the barn (DH has been at work the last two days...I've been doing this alone) when I came back I opened the crate for her to potty & blood started gushing. 

I got her off the carpet & in to the kitchen; big pools of bright blood. her gums still look ok & temp is good. her belly is hard & a bit swollen. vet said to put a pad on it & wrap tightly, check her gums & attitude every few minutes & keep her still. she is covered in blood, her entire belly, legs, chest, & tail; so is my cream carpet & the walls-silly thing is still wagging her tail.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow. I don't mean to alarm you, but it concerns me that your vet doesn't want her in the office. Bleeding complications can quickly go from bad to worse. I have a friend who lost a Setter after a neuter. He couldn't stand, etc. after surgery and her vet was totally blase about it. Turns out, he was bleeding out internally and by the time the ER vet realized it, it was too late and they lost him. Maybe that is making me paranoid, but if she hits the point where she's lost too much blood - and she's at home -- you're really going to be in a bind. JMO.

Hugs and prayers to you and Blush. Please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh dear God! I am so sorry you are going through this. What a nightmare. I will keep praying that she will be ok. :crossfing


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh poor Blush! I hope she gets better soon. You must be worried sick!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for sweet Blush. I missed this entire thread till now. Please update us.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Wow. I don't mean to alarm you, but it concerns me that your vet doesn't want her in the office. Bleeding complications can quickly go from bad to worse. I have a friend who lost a Setter after a neuter. He couldn't stand, etc. after surgery and her vet was totally blasé about it. Turns out, he was bleeding out internally and by the time the ER vet realized it, it was too late and they lost him. Maybe that is making me paranoid, but if she hits the point where she's lost too much blood - and she's at home -- you're really going to be in a bind. JMO.
> 
> Hugs and prayers to you and Blush. Please keep us posted when you can.


thanks, with any other vet I would be over the top right now. but not with this guy. he said it sounds like a bleeding issue and doesn't want to open her back up yet or have her moved. with her reaction yesterday we are kind of stuck, as long as she isn't getting worse; he says he is comfortable with her staying home. sometimes I wish he didn't know me this well...

looks like for the 3rd night now...no sleep for me. :uhoh: 

Blush is as happy as ever, poor dumb thing. we aren't going to offer her pain meds tomorrow (unless she gets bad) hopefully a little pain will keep her more subdued.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just curious, how long is her spay incision?
My vet and I had a discussion about the real short incisions that many vets do now. My vet refuses to do them. He says it's too easy to end up with internal bleeding later on. He says his incisions aren't nearly as pretty, but he can sleep at night without worrying. His are about 4 inches long.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I am so sorry your are going through this with Blush. After Harry's litter was born, his Mom got spayed and had some difficult times with bleeding. Here's the thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=41919 She made it through ok but it was scarey for a while... Get well soon Blush! Hugs from Harry and Me.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I hope things will get better fast for poor Blush!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> just curious, how long is her spay incision?
> My vet and I had a discussion about the real short incisions that many vets do now. My vet refuses to do them. He says it's too easy to end up with internal bleeding later on. He says his incisions aren't nearly as pretty, but he can sleep at night without worrying. His are about 4 inches long.


she is such a bloody mess it is hard to tell, it looks like there are two. one (closer to her navel) is about 3 inches. then another inch long one, half an inch below that...could just be one long one, but I think there are two. it is the longer one that is bleeding; the incision is still closed, the blood is coming from her body cavity.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You're scaring me


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope she is okay! Poor girl.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it possible she has some type of bleeding disorder? Has she ever had surgery before? Or an injury that seemed to bleed too much? 

I don't remember anything at all like this when Daisy was spayed. It just seems to me that something else is going on, something beyond the surgery itself and the anesthesia. 

But what do I know ... you poor dear, you must be exhausted. Spaying/neutering is supposed to be a fairly routine event but definitely isn't going that way for Blush :no:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor Blush. Keep an eye on her gums...I'd get her to an emergency clinic if they turn pale OR if she has any more bleeding. Is your vet available by phone......I'm the ultimate worry wart and I'd want to be checking with him periodically.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry that your poor baby Blush is going through this...how scary!! Please keep us updated and please take her to the emergency vet if you have any questions..its better to be safe than sorry...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I missed this thread about Blush. I shocked this happened, and really sorry & worried. I think Jo Ellen's question about bleeding disreders(von w's disease??) is a pertinent one. I so hope everything is going to be okay!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Nervous Nelly here too. I'd be to an ER Vet just to be safe. Prayers for Blush that the bleeding stops and she makes a rapid recovery.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Poor Blush. Keep an eye on her gums...I'd get her to an emergency clinic if they turn pale OR if she has any more bleeding. Is your vet available by phone......I'm the ultimate worry wart and I'd want to be checking with him periodically.


 
I am exactly the same way, a worry wart!! The continuing bleeding would really worry me as well. Be sure to keep a real close watch on her gums, as it sounds like from your posts, she has already lost quite a large amount of blood. I am praying she will feel better soon, and that BOTH of you, are able to get some rest. I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I would get her to the vet- NOW- how in there world can your vet think she is better off at home, especially since the bleeding seems to be coming from within her body cavity? There is something that is not closed off properly and it needs to be fixed! If she continues to bleed, I would think she could collapse from the loss of blood.

She might be fine now, but I would think it would be better until this situation is fixed to bring her back to the vet because it could get worse very fast.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> I am so sorry your are going through this with Blush. After Harry's litter was born, his Mom got spayed and had some difficult times with bleeding. Here's the thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=41919 She made it through ok but it was scary for a while... Get well soon Blush! Hugs from Harry and Me.


I had forgotten about that thread, they do sound VERY similar. Doc Allen described Blush as very vascular too, he thought she was coming into heat & was surprised to hear that she was in in November. He is my llama vet & sat in on the spay (done by Dr. Evans) Doc Allen did the tattoo, which BTW looks great. I had him do AKC CAR with her microchip number below that & he added a small heart at the bottom.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I do want to apologize if I sounded intense earlier, your posts are just scaring me. We are not there and you seem confident- so that is what is important. :crossfing


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Is it possible she has some type of bleeding disorder? Has she ever had surgery before? Or an injury that seemed to bleed too much?
> 
> But what do I know ... you poor dear, you must be exhausted. Spaying/neutering is supposed to be a fairly routine event but definitely isn't going that way for Blush :no:


That is what the vet is thinking. she has never had anything done before, but I remember her bleeding alot when she was microchipped & when I quicked one of her nails, it bled for over an hour...

I had a short nap today while Dh was home for lunch (odd shift today) but yes, I am a zombie. sadly this is how things seem to go with me; routine things are never routine...



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Poor Blush. Keep an eye on her gums...I'd get her to an emergency clinic if they turn pale OR if she has any more bleeding. Is your vet available by phone......I'm the ultimate worry wart and I'd want to be checking with him periodically.


the vet expected this while still at the clinic yesterday (when she collapsed) her gums were white. I've been checking them every 15 minutes & they are still strawberry pink. I have both of my vets personal numbers & they have been calling me every hour or so to check in.



Sienna's Mom said:


> I'm sorry, but I would get her to the vet- NOW- how in there world can your vet think she is better off at home, especially since the bleeding seems to be coming from within her body cavity? There is something that is not closed off properly and it needs to be fixed! If she continues to bleed, I would think she could collapse from the loss of blood.
> 
> She might be fine now, but I would think it would be better until this situation is fixed to bring her back to the vet because it could get worse very fast.


they don't want her moved, she can't be put back under, & they don't want to cut on her anymore. if she starts to pale, they will do what is necessary (the last emergency I had, they had a police escort meet me on the highway on the way to the clinic)

they know me & my medical experience. she is better off here with me watching her like a hawk, than in a crate at the vet where she wouldn't have the same attention. 

Thank you all for being concerned. she is worrying me sick & my house looks like a crime scene. no way will I ever get all of this blood cleaned up...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've had lots of dogs spayed over the years, and nothing like this has ever happened. Keep close watch on her gums, and I think I'd be heading for the emergency vet if Blush collapses or shows any more signs of bleeding. A bit of oozing around the surgical incision maybe, but not blood pouring out of her. Something is not right. I hope she makes a quick recovery.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, well I feel better knowing the level of support you have from your vets and I can certainly understand not wanting to move her or do another surgery unless absolutely necessary.

I also know the zombie thing. We do what we have to do, somehow.

{{hugs}}


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been following your thread religiously since I saw it earlier. Know that we're all rootin' for Blush's recovery and for your strength. I'm really worried for her, but I now know that you've got a good team effort happening on her behalf.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Give that sweet girl a big hug and tell her to stop bleeding. 
Praying it will soon be better, glad you got all the vet support if needed.
Hugs from Ohio!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Just watch the bleeding, temp and gums - things can progress very very quickly. Hope she gets well soon, take care.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking of you and your sweet Blush....
Heal dear one, heal....


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Sienna's Mom said:


> I do want to apologize if I sounded intense earlier, your posts are just scaring me. We are not there and you seem confident- so that is what is important. :crossfing


 the only thing I am confident in are my vets & the fact that Layla won't be spayed for a very long time...it ever.

Blush got to come out and have dinner. while she was up I re-wrapped her belly. she was standing for 3-4 minutes with no bleeding, so fingers crossed, the worst is over. I wrapped her back up tight, checked her temp & gums & put her back to bed. so far so good. If I can still function by morning, I'll update everyone as soon as possible. Thanks again, goodnight!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm really shocked (not the right word) by this happening to dear Blush -- she is in my thought/prayers tonite


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope Blush is okay this morning. What a worry for you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how is Blush this morning? How are YOU this morning??


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

We sure hope you wake up to a perky Blush.....get better real soon!
Jerry and Harley


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so far so good this morning! I was able to sleep a few (broken...) hours, better than nothing.

Blush has been up for breakfast & a potty break. she is VERY perky, which makes this so much harder... I unwrapped her bandages, she had more blood than I wanted to see, but was all dried. nothing new so far this morning. her gums are still bright & temp is normal. 

Her vet called for a report & seemed happy with this mornings progress. he said minimal movement for the next 4 days & keep it wrapped tight.

this day looks much brighter than the last few have!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

So glad to see an early update. I'm thinking about you two :wave:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good News! I hope she continues to improve without further complications.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so glad she is improving! What a worry for you. It is amazing how sweet and loving they are even when they are hurting.My vet said that Goldens have a very high pain tolerance which can be a bad thing n some ways I guess if they try to do too much. Good luck keeping her quiet. That will be your challenge for the next few days and won't be easy!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a relief she has some improvement. She's in my prayers.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You're going on to Vet School, right? >wink< Cause You have nerves of steel . You *were* caught between a rock and a hard place with the question of allergy to anesthesia, and not wanting to open her up to find a bleeder. But ****, _I _couldn't have done it alone. 

Didn't you post about losing another pet while under anesthesia in the past? 
I know you were especially concerned about Blush pre-op because of it.

Do you have to worry about the old blood in her peritoneum becoming an infection source (if blood can leak out, bacteria can 'leak' in?)

Hang in there, give Blush a hug from me and sneak a nap in when you can, you've got to be nerve-weary and exhausted!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am glad that you have so much trust in your vet, b/c I sure don't have much faith in his tx plan...glad to hear that Blush is doing better this am.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Great morning report. I so glad she is doing better.


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, thank God! I have been obsessively checking this thread. I guess I feel a kinship because of Lily going in at the same time. Blush is such a lovely girl. My whole family have all been so concerned. She and you are in our prayers.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I was hoping to come home to news that everyone was doing wonderfuly. I hope Blush gets better soon!!

*Edit* Didn't read past your first post. Glad Blush is feeling a bit better


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So very glad that Blush is better.
I love her name!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so glad Blush is doing better!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so glad she is doing better today, long may it continue! I don't do well with blood I'm really squeemish but I had to get up to date with this thread because I've been so worried. 

One thing for sure, it would scare the hell out of me if I had to get Izzie spayed.... not sure I want to now!

I hope Blush makes a full recovery and gets through this with flying colours...you are in my prayers tonight..


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope Blush is back to her normal self very soon! She's such a beautiful dog, I always love looking at her photo in your signature!  Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## KSD (Jan 10, 2009)

I just got on to check on Blush and am so happy that she is making slow, but steady progress! Hopefully you will sleep a little more tonight and tomorrow will bring more improvement. Continuing our prayers for the two of you.

Karen


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Things are going great around here! thanks so much for all of your concerns & prayers! 

Blush made it through all day yesterday with no bleeding, yea! she wants to be back to her normal bouncy self, but she has 2 more days of complete crate rest. hopefully by Wednesday we will have the "all clear" for normal activity & a careful bath, she stinks so bad from all of that dried blood. it is so pitiful when she has to go back in the crate...after breakfast & a quick potty, she just hangs her head and goes in without being told; she lays down with a sigh. breaks my heart!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, she's being such a good girl!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so glad her body is finally starting to behave. She's such a sweet little girl. Keep healing Miss Blush!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

moverking said:


> You're going on to Vet School, right? >wink< Cause You have nerves of steel . You *were* caught between a rock and a hard place with the question of allergy to anesthesia, and not wanting to open her up to find a bleeder. But ****, _I _couldn't have done it alone.
> 
> Didn't you post about losing another pet while under anesthesia in the past?
> I know you were especially concerned about Blush pre-op because of it.
> ...


I probably should! I was that kid, from age 3 on, who always said I was going to be a puppy doctor! too bad I HATE school...

yes, two years ago we had Mischka put under for a spay (she was a stray kitten, the only cat I have ever liked) she died as soon as the meds hit her heart.

They are still having me monitor her temp & keep triple antibiotic on her incision. we've been changing out her bedding 3 times a day. so far, her temp has stayed level & the incision looks good.

My vets (2) have been calling me every few hours (on their off days) to check on her & I just got a call from the clinic, the techs who sat with us were worried about her too. Blush must be a special girl, everyone just loves her!


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

I am so glad to hear she is turning the corner. I feel your pain with keeping her calm. Lily is acting like nothing ever happened.
I must say she really LIKES her ProCollar. We only put it on her when she is going to bed, but she gets excited. LOL.
Silly animals!
You have been so calm through all of this. I would have needed an IV of Xanax. I hope you are getting some much needed rest!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Glad to hear she's improving!

Just wanted to mention - this thread is an excellent example of why it's important to crate train - and maintain that training. You never know when a medical issue might require extended crating. The fact that she was already crate trained is making the experience far less stressful for her.

Keep posting the good news on her recovery! Hey, did you ask the vet if, assuming she does have a bleeding disorder, is there somthing they could have given her pre-surgery to help prevent problems?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Glad to hear she's improving!
> 
> Just wanted to mention - this thread is an excellent example of why it's important to crate train - and maintain that training. You never know when a medical issue might require extended crating. The fact that she was already crate trained is making the experience far less stressful for her.
> 
> Keep posting the good news on her recovery! Hey, did you ask the vet if, assuming she does have a bleeding disorder, is there somthing they could have given her pre-surgery to help prevent problems?


Excellent point, Steph, regarding crates. I cannot imagine not having a dog crate trained, for a myriad of reasons.
As for a bleeding disorder, VonWillebrand's (a form of canine hemophilia) is the most commonly seen in dogs, certain breeds being more predisposed to it (such as Goldens, Dobes, GSD's...) and it is hereditary. It is a Factor VIII deficiency, one of the proteins necessary in forming clots. If a dog begins to hemorrhage, or, there is a chance that he might (such as during a planned surgery), a blood product called "cryoprecipitate", rich in the factore, can be transfused.

A hormone called DDAVP desmopressin acetate (DDAVP) can be helpful as it causes a sudden release of von Willebrand's factor into the bloodstream. After a 30 minute onset period, the use of DDAVP shortens the bleeding time for approximately 2 hours after the after DDAVP injection.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Glad to hear she's improving!
> 
> Just wanted to mention - this thread is an excellent example of why it's important to crate train - and maintain that training. You never know when a medical issue might require extended crating. The fact that she was already crate trained is making the experience far less stressful for her.
> 
> Keep posting the good news on her recovery! Hey, did you ask the vet if, assuming she does have a bleeding disorder, is there something they could have given her pre-surgery to help prevent problems?


thanks for bringing that up, yes; this does stress the importance of crate training! I can't imagine what we would be going through if she didn't already love her crate. it also helps that she is a rather calm dog, but no 10 month old would be happy being cooped up for 5 days...:bowl: 

we haven't made it that far yet & hopefully no future surgeries will be needed. I have a list of notes that I will bring with me at her next appointment.



Pointgold said:


> Excellent point, Steph, regarding crates. I cannot imagine not having a dog crate trained, for a myriad of reasons.
> As for a bleeding disorder, VonWillebrand's (a form of canine hemophilia) is the most commonly seen in dogs, certain breeds being more predisposed to it (such as Goldens, Dobes, GSD's...) and it is hereditary. It is a Factor VIII deficiency, one of the proteins necessary in forming clots. If a dog begins to hemorrhage, or, there is a chance that he might (such as during a planned surgery), a blood product called "cryoprecipitate", rich in the factore, can be transfused.
> 
> A hormone called DDAVP desmopressin acetate (DDAVP) can be helpful as it causes a sudden release of von Willebrand's factor into the bloodstream. After a 30 minute onset period, the use of DDAVP shortens the bleeding time for approximately 2 hours after the after DDAVP injection.


Thank you for the information! is there a blood test that is done to determine this, or is it Dx'ed by symptoms? she had 2 blood tests done on Friday, but I assume the test for VonWill. (if there is one, I'm sure there must be...) is separate.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I just brought Harry home from being neutered. I hate to think how we would manage if he were not happy to be in his crate! 

Hope Blush is better...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> I just brought Harry home from being neutered. I hate to think how we would manage if he were not happy to be in his crate!
> 
> Hope Blush is better...


hope Harry gets a visit from the testicle fairy! sending good vibes to you, hope he recovers fast & doesn't have any of Blush's issues!:wavey:


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> I just brought Harry home from being neutered. I hate to think how we would manage if he were not happy to be in his crate!
> 
> Hope Blush is better...


Poor Harry! From the Beach, to the Vets!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Big kisses to Blush - I always love reading your posts, honestly because I just love your signature , I love the name Blush, I think she is beautiful and I always smile when I see your signature picture of her.....I just think she is precious and I hope she is feelin better by morning.....

((hugs))


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad Blush is doing better, way to go girl and mom!


----------

